# hand grinder



## snegger (Dec 15, 2010)

looking for an upgrade to my peugeot hand grinder, it's ok but could be better.

It's only for pour over, I'm thinking a hand grinder, but would consider an electric if it was better for the job, budget is open as I want the best I can get for pour over, any recommendations welcome.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

££

http://comandantegrinder.com/

or

£££

http://www.orphanespresso.com/OE-Lido-Grind-Analysis_ep_645-1.html

electric

best you can get ££££

http://marcobeveragesystems.com/product/uber-grinder/


----------



## Machina Espresso (Aug 14, 2013)

What's your budget?

For hand grinders you could spend £30 or £40 on a Hario item, or go electric for brewed coffee for less than £145 (Baratza Encore). You can check out our review HERE.


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

Or keep an eye out for the madebyknock hand grinder which should be available before christmas!


----------



## snegger (Dec 15, 2010)

like the look of the comandante but is it that much better than a Porlex? they look very similar, but it's near 3x as much!

Never heard of madebyknock, worth waiting to see what they come up with?

so budget aside are these two about the best in hand grinders?

Think I will stick with a hand grinder as I joy them and as it's just for 1-2 cups a day.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

snegger said:


> like the look of the comandante but is it that much better than a Porlex? they look very similar, but it's near 3x as much!


That's what I thought when Gary first posted about it above - but it just might be. Porlex uses ceramic burrs which are OK but crush rather than cut the bean - Comandante uses stainless steel burrs and there is likely to be a titanium option. Downside for the C40 as far as I can see is that it isn't stepless which could be a problem for espresso. I'm wondering if the C20 might be - if so, I may be tempted. Also, Made by Knock are bringing out a hand grinder too which is worth keeping an eye on.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Comandante produces significantly less fines than the Porlex or Hario. Later models will be stepless


----------



## Java Jive (Sep 21, 2013)

I'm also waiting on these new hand grinders to hit the streets. From the reviews for the original OE Lido and some previews of the Comandante it sounds like these new grinders will be a better option in terms of quality of grind for brewed methods than many non-commercial electric grinders. I hadn't heard of madebyknock till now so that's another one to add to my watch-list!

At the moment I'm making do buying pre-ground for cafetiere. Far from ideal but better than the brews I was getting from mashing beans in my Krups blade grinder.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Coffee Hit ‏@CoffeeHit

10 Sep

Results! We ground 15g. 200uM sieve. % of fines: Porlex 18.6%,Mini Mill 17.3%,Skerton 15.9%, Comandante 10.6%


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

From conversations with Peter re the Made By Knock hand grinders, he's hopefully looking at getting the 1st one to market in October which the larger one and the smaller version early next year, they sound like they will be a contender and not too pricy either.


----------



## Nimble Motionists (Oct 22, 2012)

garydyke1 said:


> Coffee Hit ‏@CoffeeHit
> 
> 10 Sep
> 
> Results! We ground 15g. 200uM sieve. % of fines: Porlex 18.6%,Mini Mill 17.3%,Skerton 15.9%, Comandante 10.6%


I wonder how a Lido would've fared in their comparison.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

My guess is a similar range to the Comandante


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

garydyke1 - liking the look of that Commandante!


----------



## beebah (Apr 1, 2012)

Just to throw one more beautiful hand made grinder into the mix, there's this one (scroll down for the current sale model)

http://flyinglumberyard.com/

Nick


----------

